
Show HN: Create pixel art using any image in Google Sheets - andreyazimov
https://sheet2site.com/art/
======
andreyazimov
Hi HN,

I made a website that converts images to spreadsheet pixel art. It written on
Javascript in Google Cloud (Functions, App Engine, Storage, Firestore) using
Get-Pixel library to pixelate the image.

Uploaded images will appear in live feed.

Let me know what you think, I'd love feedback.

